# Colored Super Glue



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried adding color to super glue (cyanoacrylate)????

Like many turners I often use it (the thick kind) to fill cracks or secure knots in wood turning projects and it would be great if I could color it or buy some already colored. I'm not even sure what color agents would work. Black or dark brown would be a great start.

I did a quick web search and did not come up with anything that seemed to apply here.

I have used colored epoxy but often the cracks to be filled are not big enough to work the thick epoxy into.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I use crushed stone and other crushed items to mix in CA for coloration and fill all the time. I also used some analine in CA to fill a crack on a piece that someone had purchased at a craft show that probably was not completely dry when they put finish on it…the analine tinted the CA so that it appeared as part of the grain…I don't see why you could not add any other types of tint…just remember that the CA will set up fast and you don't get alot of time to mix and apply it.


----------



## tamboti (Oct 19, 2009)

LesB I also use CA when turning but only the one that seems thinner than water to fill cracks.
1. Fill crack with sanding dust of item being turned and then add a drop or 2 CA1.
2. The crack will be a shade darker than the wood around it but as u are turning th piece a final light cut will remove a bit and it wil not be as pormiment. 
3. To prevent surronding wood being tainted apply a coat of sanding sealer celulose type.
4. Remember if wood is bone dry CA takes a long time to dry it likes a bit of moisture.

If noty Clear drop me a pm and I will try and help where I can.

Kind Regards Roger South Africa


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

Would you have enough time to mix the color in before it sets? Wont the tint act as an accelerator? If someone is doing it let us know how and what you are using that wont make it set. Sometimes my CA sets before I can get my fingers away from it.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*DO NOT USE DYE TO TINT CA GLUE!*

I added a couple drops of Transtint Dye to a small remainder of CA glue in the bottle and it caused a heated reaction that nearly burnt my hand and it melted the bottle - REALLY melted it! The reaction generated so much heat that it caused the bottle to smoke although it never actually combusted.

You would think that I would be an idiot to burn my hand but I kept using it as long as possible before it was rendered useless or too hot.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

What kind of base is the transtint? I wonder what ingredient caused that? I've put analine powder in CA without that kind of reaction…but I sure don't want to take a chance of that happening….thanks for the warning.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

CA glue dries by moisture, I would think water would be the reactor. Alcohol has some water in it. So what Todd experienced was probably caused by it drying.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.
I am quite familiar with the use of CA glues. I have added sawdust to fill larger gaps with good success but sometimes I have deep cracks and can't get the sawdust mixture that deep so a colored glue would help. Also some cracks just can't be masked or hidden so it is better to accentuate it with a contrasting filler like darker sawdust or maybe charcoal and CA (-; I may try some wood ash or creasote from the chimney but I will carefully play with it first to avoid the possible thermic response Todd got with his dye. I understand the same thermic action occurs with cotton and wool cloth.
The uses of CA is only limited to our imaginations. Be sure to get some of the surgical stuff to save trips to the emergency room for stitches. lol.

The black glue from Starbond sounds interesting.


----------



## cowdog80 (Oct 14, 2009)

I tried that once, the results were not what you would call "positive."

Henry Jones II
One Tough Sawhorse
Fan of Dewalt Tools


----------



## zen333 (Sep 14, 2014)

I see this is an older post, but this may be helpful to those still interested. I have used powdered pigments (from Mohawk) with CA for use as a filler on occasion and it will work if you keep the ratio of pigment minimal. I usually do it in layers which seems to work best, add in less pigment in each successive layer, and depending on the existing or desired sheen and depth of clear coat and color viscosity, the final layer or 2 would be clear. I use this primarily for instrument and furniture repair.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Always good to have tricks in the toolbox to pull out later to use. Thanks for the post all ya all


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

What I have found and use a lot in Epoxy is black Tester's model paint- oil base. It works just great and only a few drops will make the HF 5 minute epoxy jet black and it stays that way after sanding.

I tried using it in Bondo but the Bondo went back to its red color( color of the hardener) after sanding.

Jim


----------



## Blackcatbone (Sep 14, 2014)

Someone here gave me the idea of coloring epoxy and I picked up some polyester knife grade from a stone wholesaler. Works (and smells) just like Bondo but is amber gel colored. I asked about tinting it and an installer told me he just picks up cheap acrylic paint from Michaels. I had some at home and tested it and it works perfectly. It sets up really fast but not so fast as CA. So far I've only coarse sanded it and it stays the same color.


----------

